# Our Trip to the National - Lots of Brags!!! (long, loaded with pics))



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow you made out good! She looks absolutely great in obedience and rally!

(BTW, LOVE the song, was actually thinking about using it for a Scout video)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

incredible and awesome don't even begin to cover it!! I am so proud of you guys, also glad you had the opportunity to go. Sounds like a wonderful time!
YAY!!!!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

That is AWESOME! Congratulations on a wonderful weekend! I always love hearing about how Mira & Barley are doing. Woo hoo!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

WOW Jessica... what an AWESOME event for you. I am so proud of you. Your children are just wonderful dogs too.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your good news, sounds like a fantastic experience. I love the video!.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jessica... like I said on FB you guys did awesome and you should be floating. What an awesome Nationals.. I am glad they are closer to me in 2012. Congrats on a fantastic job! I can't wait to meet you in December!
Michelle


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

AMAZING!! COngrats to all of you!! So many accomplishments and lots to be proud of! 

Love the pics and I'm so jealous of all the goldens sharing one room with you!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats!!!! Looks like you had a wonderful trip!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Absolutely incredible  Congratulations!!

Love the picture and video. (ok, my favorite is all the goldens on 1 bed)


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> Wow you made out good! She looks absolutely great in obedience and rally!
> 
> (BTW, LOVE the song, was actually thinking about using it for a Scout video)


Thanks! It is a very fun song, I am looking forward to see Scout's video (hint hint)


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> incredible and awesome don't even begin to cover it!! I am so proud of you guys, also glad you had the opportunity to go. Sounds like a wonderful time!
> YAY!!!!!!


I guess I need some new verbs! : It was a dream trip! I am so happy we made the drive! You are going to have a blast when it is closer to you! One of these days we need to meet in the middle!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone, I am still floating! Hard to get back to the real world! Its a good thing it is a short week of work for me!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Absolutely incredible  Congratulations!!
> 
> Love the picture and video. (ok, my favorite is all the goldens on 1 bed)





esSJay said:


> AMAZING!! COngrats to all of you!! So many accomplishments and lots to be proud of!
> 
> Love the pics and I'm so jealous of all the goldens sharing one room with you!


Thanks! That was a really fun part, so many Goldens! No one was doing much sleeping in though!! hehe!

The rest of the week we only (haha only) had 6 Goldens in one room!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I couldn't stop smiling while reading your post! 
Congratulations!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Amazing!!!!! Huge Congrats!!!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!! You must be soooo proud. Love the pictures.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you! I am so proud!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I finally got a chance to watch the video. And WOW that was some great heeling! I am speechless at how much progress you made in such a short amount of time. I think I need to be getting heeling tips from you!

Congrats again on such a fantastic trip!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks like a fun trip! Congratulations on all your successes!

I had really wanted to go this year, but it wasn't in the cards. Hopefully next year!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> I finally got a chance to watch the video. And WOW that was some great heeling! I am speechless at how much progress you made in such a short amount of time. I think I need to be getting heeling tips from you!
> 
> Congrats again on such a fantastic trip!


Thanks! : We are going to keep training!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

kgiff said:


> Looks like a fun trip! Congratulations on all your successes!
> 
> I had really wanted to go this year, but it wasn't in the cards. Hopefully next year!


If you get a chance you should really go, it is a lot of fun! I believe a few of your littermates were there, you have a comedy pup right?


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Impressive trip! You should be very proud of all of the effort on all of your parts! It sounded like an awesome experience. Congratulations!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Totally Awesome!!!! 

Her heeling was absolutely fabulous, she was one happy girlie.

Congratulations on your achievements!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you! She is certainly a happy girlie! That is always evident in whatever she does!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Hip Hip Hooray!!!!!!
I love the pic with all the ribbons.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

FinnTastic said:


> Hip Hip Hooray!!!!!!
> I love the pic with all the ribbons.


Thanks! That is my favorite pic too!


----------

